# NEWBEE From Washington State



## ROSERIC (Feb 15, 2011)

New to the hobby and learning from all of you,Thanks foe letting me pick your minds

Roseric


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome to the forum and welcome to beekeeping 

Stanwood is a great haven for information - the stanwood meeting is tonight at 7pm !!!!!

check out there website for more info


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## StrikerSonic (Jul 15, 2010)

Greetings from a fellow Washingtonian (Spokane)!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roseric!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource Roseric.


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site and beekeeping roseric!

I'm also a beginner getting going through a lot of help from users here, and from our local association.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site and to beekeeping Roseric.
Jim


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome, from as far south as you can go, and still not be an Oregonian! :applause:


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, we have several great bee clubs in Washington. Good info on this site.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------

